# Contador 999-0 descendente



## manikuy (Mar 15, 2012)

Hola gente de foros de electrónica me dirijo a ustedes de la manera mas comedida posible pidiendo ayuda porque he estado revisando y tratando de encontrar un contador digital 0-999 pero de forma descendente (999-998-997.....) lo único que he encontrado es 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-0-999-ascendente-57208/

ayuda de este post(gracias novillan) pero quiero que sea desendente anticipando las gracias por su ayuda y su tiempo........saludos


----------



## pablit (Mar 16, 2012)

*manikuy*, te dejo un contador con el 4029, lo único que tenes que hacer es colocar uno mas en cascada con la misma configuración.
Espero te sirva.

saludos.


----------



## manikuy (Mar 16, 2012)

Muchas gracias por tu tiempo me a servido de mucho
=)


----------



## pablit (Mar 17, 2012)

No hay de que, me alegro que te sirva.

saludos.


----------



## kazukazu (Mar 24, 2012)

Ya cree un circuito de un contador ascedente de 0-9 pero si lo que quiero es hacer q vaya de 9 a 0 q debo cambiarle al circuito, lo hice en multisim. Cualquier ayudita sera agradecida... use un counter para decimales y esta conectado a un dcd to seven segment y al final conectado a un seven segment.


----------



## pablit (Mar 24, 2012)

kazukazu, la opción para descender podría estar en el mismo IC que utilizaste,en cuyo caso deberías darle pulsos en ese pin,y tener el archivo en el que estas trabajando seria de utilidad para ayudarte,(esquemático de programa que uses e imagen).


----------



## miguelus (Mar 24, 2012)

Contador descendente 999 > 000.
Está realizado con Proteus.

Sal U2





			
				miguelus dijo:
			
		

> Contador descendente 999 > 000.
> Está realizado con Proteus.
> 
> Sal U2



Acompaño fichero PDF


----------



## kazukazu (Mar 26, 2012)

Aqui es el circuito con uno pq lo demas son lo mismo fundamentalmente

Con lo q tengo duda es para subir el archivo o al menos la imagen, del circuito


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 26, 2012)

Hola kazukazu

abajito hay un botón llamado "Más Opciones" presionalo y te lleva a otra ventana donde puedes adjuntar algunos tipos de archivos.

El que pretendes adjuntar lo tienes que comprimir con WinZip o WinRar y ese adjuntarlo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## kazukazu (Mar 26, 2012)

Aqui esta la primera parte pq los otros dos seven segments pues van con la misma configuracion con lo unico de que estan conectados de la QD del counter an in del otro counter.


----------



## pablit (Mar 27, 2012)

kazukazu, deberías utilizar un integrado real, para hacer la simulación, asi ya sabes como montarlo luego, como por ej. el  74LS193, este tiene dos pines independientes para el control up down mira un ej._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/466147/ _
o el CD4029 di un ejemplo arriba, este funciona con un solo pin para el control, con un 0 en el pin  10 desciende y con un 1 asciende.

y luego un decodificador como el 4511

saludos.


----------



## kazukazu (Mar 28, 2012)

Estoy trabajando en multisim los q me presentastes pero no los quiere correr y proteus no tranza conmigo o bueno yo no tranzo con el programa..... es si alguno de ustedes utiliza multisim y me puede iluminar en lo de cambiar los IC por circuitos conocidos para poderlos comprar


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 28, 2012)

Hola kazukazu

Ve si te sirven las imágenes que te adjunto para lograr tu objetivo.
Velas en el orden que están.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## kazukazu (Mar 29, 2012)

Quiero de antemano agradecerles a todos por la ayuda q me estan brindando en serio q grax, Mrcarlos te pregunto ese circuito de la fotos corre para efectos de la simulacion en multisim??


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 29, 2012)

Hola kazukazu

Si, efectivamente el circuito en la foto corre en Multisim II.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## kazukazu (Mar 29, 2012)

Hola, Mrcarlos:

    Lo q sucede es q lo monte en el multisim 11 q tengo y no lo quiere correr. voy a ver si lo intento en otra compu, lo q si me interesa a~adir es como conecto otros seven segments para poder contar por ejemplo de 00-99 o 000-999.



y si lo configuro asi me vuela el pin de out del 555.....


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 29, 2012)

Hola kazukazu

Realmente no tengo el simulador Multisim II, tuve que ir a casa de un amigo ha hacer los que te presente.
Te adjunto una simulación desarrollada en ISIS de Proteus. Espero te sirva.
De él puedes tomar los datos para continuar tu desarrollo.

Lo del 555 que vuela es muy posible porque las características en “Options” no sean las adecuadas.
Tambien puede ser las opciones generales del diseño.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

